# Area to stay in sydney



## nlal_408 (May 4, 2012)

I am traveling to Sydney in October with my wife and two toddlers to validate our PR. 

Can someone recommend an area to find hotel, ideally near to stations and tourist attractions.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

nlal_408 said:


> I am traveling to Sydney in October with my wife and two toddlers to validate our PR.
> Can someone recommend an area to find hotel, ideally near to stations and tourist attractions.


Plenty of hotels near the city.
The airport is only a few kilometers from the Sydney CBD.
Lots of railways stations to get trains and buses are easy as well.
Prices can vary depending on location and hotel standard.

Look up these accommodation websites:

Sydney CBD Hotels, Sydney Australia | Expedia.com.au

Sydney City Accommodation | Sydney.com | Sydney.com

Sydney Airport Hotels - great rates at the last minute - Wotif.com

Have a good trip.


----------



## hubertlance (May 27, 2014)

the best place would be somewhere in the city. The Opera House and the zoo are on opposite sides of Sydney Harbour, but you can catch a ferry from the city to the zoo. There is an area called the 'rocks' which is right near the harbour and the Opera House, and heaps of hotels in the city. From the city you can catch a train or bus to Bondi beach etc

sacramento-hotels.org


----------



## ocean (May 7, 2014)

The Australian Heritage Hotel
You can take a stroll through The Rocks and visit the many different boutiques and stores.
Enjoy the beauty of the Opera House and Harbour Bridge. 
A must do for anyone visiting Sydney- The Bridgeclimb (located 80m from the B&B).
Shopping in the CBD.
Enjoying the stunning environment of the Botanical Gardens.


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

If you willing to spend a little more I would recommend the Meriton serviced apartments in Bondi Junction (Bondi Junction Accommodation, Bondi Junction Serviced Apartments).

Its right above the train station in bondi junction. Walking distance to Bondi Beach and only three stops to the city by train.

Cheers,
Dylan


----------

